# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Ирвин Уэлш

## felo_de_se

Странно, но не встретила упоминаний об этом авторе. Неужели никто не читал?

----------


## fucka rolla

эт он написал страх и ненависть в лос вегасе?
или транспотинг?

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Транспортинг (на игле) - начинала читать, но после просмотренного фильма показалось слабовато.

Страх и ненависть написал Томсон (не в восторге от этой книги, возможно фильм снят стильно, еще не смотрела).

----------


## stre10k

Читал На игле и Клей.
Страх и ненависть здорово снят кстати

----------

